# I quit smoking. :)



## HibLaGrande (Sep 25, 2005)

I quit smoking exactly one year ago today. I didn't want to celebrate until I had a whole year under my belt.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Yeah for you HibLaGrande!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

AWESOME John!!!


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Congrats HibLa! How do you feel after one year?


----------



## TearyThunder (Jul 1, 2006)

Congrats Hib!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I know exactly how you feel. I have been smoke free for almost two years (I smoked for 15 years.) I wish you a long and happy smoke free life!!!!!!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Congrats! Just think about all the props you can buy or make with the money you saved!


----------



## Phil (Sep 2, 2007)

You should be proud of your accomplishment. My wife and I are halfway to celebrating and have not seriously injured each other yet!


----------



## PrettyGhoul (Oct 7, 2005)

*HibLaGrande that is wonderful news! Congratulations!    I am jealous though, I have tried to quit a few times and always fail. How did you do it, any helpful tips I could use?? I would be very grateful for any advice.*


----------



## Spanky (Oct 8, 2007)

Congrats!! stick with it. I've been 5yrs myself this December.
PrettyGhoul- I used these:
Amazon.com: Thursday Plantation Tea Tree Chewing Sticks Cinnamon Dual Pack (200 Counts): Health & Personal [email protected]@[email protected]@http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/[email protected]@[email protected]@218var2SO3L
I did everything I normal did when I smoked, only i replaced the ciggy with the chewing stick. I smoked for 12 yrs, and for me the ritual or routine of smoking was as addicting as the smoke. I kept the routine, just replacing what it was that i stuck in my mouth. :xbones: 
Good luck, hope this helps.


----------



## Bloodhound (Oct 16, 2007)

Congrats on your first year!!!


----------



## tuck (Oct 27, 2007)

Congratulation on making it. Don't you feel so much better? I quit 3 years ago next week. You will always remember the day you quit, so go celebrate!


----------



## HibLaGrande (Sep 25, 2005)

I threw out all my ashtray lighters and cigs. The doc gave me a trial of Chantix, so I used that. I started using a sinus rinse kit and quit going to convenience stores. I constantly reminded myself that "that cig is not got to taste as good as not having to gurgle my last breath through nicotine ridden phlegm"


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Way to go HG!!!


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

That's fantastic news! Congratulations!


----------

